# Looking for a few good BBQ Sauce Recipes



## vetmp (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey all. I've got quite a few different rubs for beef, pork, poultry and things of that sort but I don't have any sauces that I can make other than Jeff's sauce. I would like to find out someother recipes for some good sauces that I can make to really spruce up my BBQ. I am looking for everything from Carolina to Memphis and KC and in between. Thanks.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

i got this recipe off of pepperfool.com recently and I made some to have as a squirt on for some pulled pork I made. This is probably not for everyone , but I like the vinegar based sauces the best and I thought it cut the richness of the pork very well.


Carolina Red Bbq Sauce
1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon (packed) brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
Stir all ingredients in small bowl until sugar and salt dissolve. (Can be prepared 3 days ahead. Cover and refrigerate.)

Makes about 2 cups.
Unlike sauces from Texas and Kansas City, this sauce from South Carolina's Piedmont area is thin and vinegary. Note that it is not cooked. To tone down the tartness, add more ketchup and brown sugar to taste.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 21, 2013)

I've used Chef Jimmy J's stuff. He's a great source of info. I modified his finishing sauce and came up with something in between his and Bone Sucking Sauce. Paired well with pulled pork and I used it as a glaze on some baby backs yesterday.
Quote from my post:
 " Thought I would skip the store bought stuff and whip up some foiling juice for later. Think of something in between Bone Suckin' Sauce and the foiling juice of Chef Jimmy J. (thanks again Chef) Tangy and slightly sweet."
John's Juice:
1/2C apple cider vinegar
2TBS pure maple syrup
1/2 cup Cooper's honey (Peculiar, MO).
2TBS Head Country Rub (because it was on the counter and I didn't have to mix anything up)
1/4 cup Ketchup-the real stuff, no fructose added
1/2 tsp or so of minced onion flakes
1/2 tsp fresh cracked black pepper

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134061/boston-butt-ga-style-ish#post_913188

Here a link if you want to see the glaze
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...e-style-babybacks-and-chuck-roast#post_921635

Looking forward to read what experts post in reply.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 21, 2013)

These links will keep you busy-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/atype/1/Recipes/tag/13007/

http://www.mexican-barbecue-recipes.com/barbecue-sauce-recipe.html#Tennessee-Style_Barbecue_Sauce

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm


----------



## vetmp (Jan 21, 2013)

The bbq porch link is definitely going to keep me busy for the near future just checking them out and seeing if I can weed out the ones I don't want to try. Thanks.


----------

